# Sally B. in Poland



## Brunner (Jul 31, 2006)

Today at 3:13 P.M. B 17 G "Sally B." touched down at Okęcie Airport in Warsaw. This plane came to Warsaw to take part in the celebrations of the 62nd anniversary of the Warsaw Uprising.

Here are two photos (as for now). The guy in the British flying suit is me 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2006)

what the hell're you doing with our B-17


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2006)

We will sell her and buy a brand new atomic bomb.As a result, Poland will become a great power country. 

       

BTW Brunner - You look great in the flying suit .


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2006)

Post more pics!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2006)

Great shots. 

Saw one of those up in Reading, Pa some time back. Pretty big in the air. What is amazing is how slow and noisy they are compared to everything else out there. Mustangs (and other WW2 Fighters) really move. But the B17 seems to be in sight and earshot forever.


----------



## Brunner (Aug 1, 2006)

Today "Sally B" made couple of fly-bys over Warsaw and dropped thousands of leaflets commemorating the Warsaw Uprising.

I can say I am very very unlucky - today my digital camera has broken down  
I made some pics using my Minolta Dynax 404i and as soon as I get a scaner I shall post them.


----------



## v2 (Aug 1, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Post more pics!



Here it is:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/v2-3xp-poland-planes-peoples-3841-16.html

"B-17 Sally B to honour Polish Nation’s heroic stand in WWII

The UK’s only airworthy B-17 Flying Fortress Sally B will make a rare flight
out of this country to Poland for a commemorative flight over Warsaw on
Tuesday 1 August to honour the courage, determination and sacrifice of the
people of Warsaw who fought for their freedom in the Warsaw Uprising of 1944.
More than 250,000 citizens and troops perished.
During the official flight, the aircraft will drop leaflets over designated
sites in memory of those who died. "The aircraft’s mission is to pay tribute
to those who gave their lives for the freedom of Europe – a sacrifice that
must never be forgotten", said B-17 Operator Elly Sallingboe.
The Warsaw Uprising was a heroic and tragic 63-day attempt by the Poles to
liberate Warsaw from Nazi German occupation. A quarter of a million Poles were
killed, and the Nazis punished Poland’s defiance by systematically razing to
the ground 70% of the City. "Words cannot describe the Polish peoples
suffering. " Says Elly Sallingboe "For Sally B to be given this opportunity of
carrying out this tribute is a great honour and extremely humbling. My father
was in the Danish resistance and my older sister slept with ammunition hidden
under her cot mattress."
The Warsaw Uprising will forever serve as a symbol of heroism in the face of
great adversity and pursuit of freedom, and this is everything that Sally B
represents; it is an aircraft loaded not with bombs, but with memories, flying
in tribute to those who gave their lives in the struggle for freedom.
There is a certain irony in Sally B flying across Europe for this unique
commemoration. Only last year, the EU effectively grounded the aircraft by
introducing new insurance regulations, placing the B-17 in the same weight
category as a commercial airliner. A stop-gap solution was found, but unless
this unjust law is modified, Sally B’s future as a flying memorial remains
seriously threatened."


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 1, 2006)

Too bad Jules hasnt been here lately. He could tell us some stories.

I think his 15th AF was quite active in raids into Poland.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2006)

> Only last year, the EU effectively grounded the aircraft by introducing new insurance regulations, placing the B-17 in the same weight category as a commercial airliner. A stop-gap solution was found, but unless this unjust law is modified, Sally B’s future as a flying memorial remains seriously threatened."



i was lead to believe the stop gap solution was in fact a perminant resolution to the problem as they admitted they overlooked warbirds when making those lays, either way insurance still costs big £££


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 2, 2006)

A little off topic, but here is a trailer for a new movie that has some scenes of Sally B in it.
Trailers for Zwartboek (2006)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)

Great stuff guys! Good to see the Sally B is doing the tour. The more people get exposed to these classics, the better. Plus commemorating the Warsaw Uprising is a good thing.


----------



## v2 (Aug 9, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5Yr7OpJiwQ_


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2006)

Good one v2!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2006)

Jeśt to pienkne!


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> i was lead to believe the stop gap solution was in fact a perminant resolution to the problem as they admitted they overlooked warbirds when making those lays, either way insurance still costs big £££


 No Lanc its still going to bite us, the problem still has not gone away (basically because the EU moves so slowly) we used to get away with a manageable sum but when I spoke to the crew at Duxford it still is far from certain that Sally will still be in the air in a couple of years also the cost of servicing has gone up even with all the volunteers the recent wing spar inspection cost a bomb.


----------



## Brunner (Aug 14, 2006)

And now, at last, I managed to scan some photos that I made on 31st July in Warsaw with my analog camera. Enjoy


----------



## v2 (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice shots Brunner


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2006)

Well done.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2006)

Good shots Brunner!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2006)

A good work Brunner.I like it.


----------



## martinu (Sep 15, 2006)

Great pics, many thanks. Would have liked to see a B-24 Liberator as these did most of the Warsaw flights from Foggia in Italy.


----------



## v2 (Oct 4, 2006)

B-17 in Warsaw- walkaround:
Boeing B-17G w Warszawie - Militaria - Fotosik.pl


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like the politically correct police got ahold of Sally B's nose art.


----------

